# Environmental or Civil Water Resources & Environmental PE?



## EngineerAmy (Apr 10, 2018)

I have experience as an environmental engineer in the working field and my degree is in environmental engineering. I originally thought I would take the Environmental PE Exam but now I am doubting myself and thinking I should take the Civil WR&amp;E PE Exam.  Does taking one over the other have any different outcomes in my career or is just getting the PE title all that matters? I plan to take the exam this October. Thank you in advance for any advice you can offer.


----------



## timmer1026 (Apr 10, 2018)

EngineerAmy said:


> I have experience as an environmental engineer in the working field and my degree is in environmental engineering. I originally thought I would take the Environmental PE Exam but now I am doubting myself and thinking I should take the Civil WR&amp;E PE Exam.  Does taking one over the other have any different outcomes in my career or is just getting the PE title all that matters? I plan to take the exam this October. Thank you in advance for any advice you can offer.


I would take the Environmental Exam since your experience and degree is in environmental engineering.  My coworker is also torn on which discipline to take since the Environmental Exam is transitioning to CBT next year.  I don't think taking one over the other will affect the outcome of your career.  Good luck!


----------



## EngineerAmy (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks timmer1026! I am uneasy about the CBT transition as well. Also I don't know if I am doing this reply right since I am new to using this engineer board forum. I should have specified the reason I was unsure of which to take was because I do a lot of water infrastructure related work. I wasn't sure if having the civil PE would influence my ability to stamp civil work in the future. I have come to learn civil/environmental crosses over a lot where I work and when I help on designs the sheets enviro engineers in my office work on are usually civil. But then again I don't want to be pigeon holed into just civil water work. I would like to explore more of environmental field such as solidwaste and hazwaste. So ultimately I am unsure if the PE I choose to take will affect my credentials in stamping on either of those projects in the future.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2018)

I have an environmental engineering degree and only do wastewater work as a regulator. I took the civil-wre because I felt it would be more versatile. There are a couple states that don't recognize the environmental pe. My license just says civil. The pe board says I can only practice in areas that I'm competent in. I feel that with my education, I could cross over to other environmental topics if I really needed to.

If you take the civil, realize that there may be a learning curve for the civil AM topics. I didn't study construction, transportion, or structural in college. I had to learn the basics of those topics to take the civil pe.


----------



## CAPLS (Apr 11, 2018)

EngineerAmy said:


> I have experience as an environmental engineer in the working field and my degree is in environmental engineering. I originally thought I would take the Environmental PE Exam but now I am doubting myself and thinking I should take the Civil WR&amp;E PE Exam.  Does taking one over the other have any different outcomes in my career or is just getting the PE title all that matters? I plan to take the exam this October. Thank you in advance for any advice you can offer.


Matt267 PE is right, there are some jurisdictions that don’t recognize the Environmental PE exam towards all license branches. While the Civil PE is pretty much accepted everywhere. Check the jurisdictions where you think you may get licensed in to be sure. California would be looking for the Civil PE exam if you ever want the Civil license there.


----------



## civilengrdude (Apr 11, 2018)

WRE is one of the easier exams, content is pretty straight forward.  Would recommend, i passed first time


----------



## agni (Apr 11, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> I have an environmental engineering degree and only do wastewater work as a regulator. I took the civil-wre because I felt it would be more versatile. There are a couple states that don't recognize the environmental pe. My license just says civil. The pe board says I can only practice in areas that I'm competent in. I feel that with my education, I could cross over to other environmental topics if I really needed to.
> 
> If you take the civil, realize that there may be a learning curve for the civil AM topics. I didn't study construction, transportion, or structural in college. I had to learn the basics of those topics to take the civil pe.


I completely agree with matt267 PE's comments.

I have an undergrad in civil and masters with environmental/water resources focus. My practice is in the environmental sector but I took the Civil-WRE exam because of the same reasons cited above.


----------



## ExhibitGuy (Apr 11, 2018)

CAPLS said:


> Matt267 PE is right, there are some jurisdictions that don’t recognize the Environmental PE exam towards all license branches. While the Civil PE is pretty much accepted everywhere. Check the jurisdictions where you think you may get licensed in to be sure. California would be looking for the Civil PE exam if you ever want the Civil license there.


CAPLS, do you know if California is looking towards accepting the Environmental PE towards licensure as a Civil Engineer? Just asking because I have a friend who took the Environmental PE instead of Civil PE and they are banking on California accepting it in the future..


----------



## leggo PE (May 8, 2018)

@CAPLS, tag for @ExhibitGuy's question the post above this one.


----------



## CAPLS (May 8, 2018)

ExhibitGuy said:


> CAPLS, do you know if California is looking towards accepting the Environmental PE towards licensure as a Civil Engineer? Just asking because I have a friend who took the Environmental PE instead of Civil PE and they are banking on California accepting it in the future..


It's my understanding that if someone is licensed and practicing as a Civil Engineer in one state, based on passing the PE Environmental exam, that California accepts it as long as the person's professional experience aligns well with the definition of civil engineering in California laws.  However, if an applicant is seeking initial licensure in California, the Board requires passing of the PE-Civil exam.  California doesn't offer administration of the PE-Environmental exam.


----------



## samiam9005 (May 10, 2018)

Okay so.... I just took the PE Environmental exam (with degree in Civil Engineering - Transportation/Structure focus) because I work in environmental (air) field. Should I have taken the Civil exam with environmental afternoon? because you never know what the future holds?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2018)

samiam9005 said:


> Okay so.... I just took the PE Environmental exam (with degree in Civil Engineering - Transportation/Structure focus) because I work in environmental (air) field. Should I have taken the Civil exam with environmental afternoon? because you never know what the future holds?


@samiam9005, 

Some of the water treatment problems might present you with a learning curve if you take the Civil-WRE. Have you considered the Civil-transportation? Take a look at NCEES' exam outlines to see what topics you're most familiar with.  You could also buy/borrow an NCEES practice exam for each exam you're interested in and see what you're up against. 

Also, the Civil-WRE has no air questions in it. Again, check out the NCEES exam outlines. 

https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/

https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/


----------



## txjennah PE (May 11, 2018)

I didn't realize that some states didn't recognize the environmental PE.  :\  Should have done my research more thoroughly. My husband is in academia and I expect we will have to move out of state eventually for him to find a job...I don't really do engineering day to day, but would be nice to have a license that is recognized in every state.  After failing the Env. PE exam twice though, I don't really want to start over again with studying...especially since I've been out of college for 10+ years now.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I didn't realize that some states didn't recognize the environmental PE.  :\  Should have done my research more thoroughly. My husband is in academia and I expect we will have to move out of state eventually for him to find a job...I don't really do engineering day to day, but would be nice to have a license that is recognized in every state.  After failing the Env. PE exam twice though, I don't really want to start over again with studying...especially since I've been out of college for 10+ years now.


Just don't move to CA. But again, why would you move to CA?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 11, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I didn't realize that some states didn't recognize the environmental PE.  :\  Should have done my research more thoroughly. My husband is in academia and I expect we will have to move out of state eventually for him to find a job...I don't really do engineering day to day, but would be nice to have a license that is recognized in every state.  After failing the Env. PE exam twice though, I don't really want to start over again with studying...especially since I've been out of college for 10+ years now.


I don't see this necessarily being a concern unless you know for a fact that every state you reside in you will be stamping and sealing engineered plans. Once obtained in your home state (even if you move), you're not going to lose your PE or be any less of a PE in a state that has different restrictions.


----------



## txjennah PE (May 11, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Just don't move to CA. But again, why would you move to CA?


We're actively avoiding trying to move to CA, too expensive! I wouldn't mind living there otherwise.



knight1fox3 said:


> I don't see this necessarily being a concern unless you know for a fact that every state you reside in you will be stamping and sealing engineered plans. Once obtained in your home state (even if you move), you're not going to lose your PE or be any less of a PE in a state that has different restrictions.


Ok good deal.  The likelihood of signing/sealing plans is not high.


----------



## btkist (May 30, 2018)

I work in the environmental remediation field.  My degrees are both in Civil.  My manager said to take the Civil WRE since it's a broader certification (i.e. your stamp says 'Civil' and not 'Civil - Water Resources/Environmental'). That and some states don't recognize the Environmental as a separate discipline.

And take the EET WRE course.  Nazrul is a great teacher and I wish I would have spent the money the first time, and not after failing twice.


----------

